# looking for Caged flat needle bearings



## widmayer (Mar 4, 2013)

Anybody know where to get them?


----------



## joe_m (Mar 4, 2013)

these guys have them in their catalog but I don't know how you go about ordering - might try calling them I guess.

http://www.skf.com/us/index.html


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 4, 2013)

I see some listed in MSCdirect.com catalogue.


----------



## fretsman (Mar 4, 2013)

Something like these maybe?

http://www.mcmaster.com/#needle-roller-thrust-bearings/=lqla76

Hope that helps-
Dave


----------



## Philco (Mar 4, 2013)

Why size are you needing? If you are just needing a few bearings, find an automatic transmission shop close by & ask them to help you. Automatic transmissions are full of these types of bearings. If you find the size that you're looking for, ask the trans shop what trans they came out of & they should be able to order as many as you need.
Phil.


----------



## HSS (Mar 4, 2013)

I got mine from Applied Industrial Technology for my SBL. Don't forget to get the races or thrust washer. The bearing doesn't come with them.

Patrick


----------



## Tommy Brooks (Mar 5, 2013)

widmayer said:


> Anybody know where to get them?


Try VXB internet store. I have  ordered from them with good service.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 5, 2013)

I buy my bearings from Bearings Inc. in Chicago and a local bearing House in St. Paul called Gopher Bearing.   These people have or know where you can buy them I am sure.  Google them.


----------



## widmayer (Mar 9, 2013)

Here is what im looking for, 
Trying to find them here in the us!

http://www.precom-europe.com/en/flat-cages.html


----------



## Taz (Mar 9, 2013)

widmayer said:


> Here is what im looking for,
> Trying to find them here in the us!
> 
> http://www.precom-europe.com/en/flat-cages.html



ICB has them.  Look here, pages 21-25.  Not sure who distributes them but i bet if you find the part number you want in this PDF, a google search will be much more fruitful. Hope it helps.

http://www.icb-usa.com/media/kmf/Linear_ball_cages(k35_0).pdf

Those are cool, BTW.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 9, 2013)

That makes me think of PIC designs. Not looked, but they have a lot of stuff like that.


----------



## BruceB (Apr 8, 2013)

INA have them in their catalog INA-Hydrel. They also show them with a dove tailed ends so they can be joined end to end to make a longer length bearing.


----------

